# [SOLVED] Soundmax driver issues HELP!



## MistaM (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys, 

im new here so if i leave anything out let me know.

I have recently installed Windows XP SP3 and now my Soundmax drivers dont seem to be working?

As i lost my IBM Thinkcentre driver CD I have had to goto www.lenovo.com to download the newest update for my audio card which comes under the filename > q1vdo25us13.

In device manager Multimedia Audio Controller has a yellow question mark on it and also unknown device > when i try to update the driver it updates successfully but nothing happens. Then i try to update the driver manually through the setup.exe bit this also dosent work! This driver worked perfectly before and i also installed every other driver from lenovo and they all work perfectly.

If there is anything that will help you solve this please let me know.

::EDIT:: i think its a problem with the Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus not being installed properly but i have installed the SP3 hotfix off the microsoft site and they have installed correctly without any problems but this problem still persists.


MistaM


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Soundmax driver issues HELP!*

Try this driver and let us know what happens.

SoundMax audio driver.

Pauldo

Edit: Make sure and uninstall the previous driver!


----------



## MistaM (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Soundmax driver issues HELP!*

I feel so bloody stupid.... It was just a wrong driver!??


Thank you so much bruv.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Soundmax driver issues HELP!*

Awesome! I love it when it's the simple answer that works.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Soundmax driver issues HELP!*

Nice work All,
Bill


----------

